# A very versatile block plane



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great looking plane Mike. I've seen the advertisements.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I think if it is from Lie-Nielsen it is a winner out of the box. They are like male jewelry.


----------



## MinnesotaMick (Feb 9, 2008)

Any trouble sharpening the skewed iron??


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

No real problems. I use honing guides to help with my sharpening. With the skewed iron you have to use a jig that lets you skew it. For my skewed blades and chisels I use my VERITAS MK. II Honing Guide.


----------

